# Still confused about exercise



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 1, 2018)

Still confused about exercise - I get that more is needed, but when?
Supposedly my levels will be highest in the morning, at waking, so is leaping out of bed and touching toes etc the way to go?
Or exercise after meals is best, breakfast first? Surely that will that raise sugar levels further?
Current routine, wake, make tea, computer for 30-60mins then breakfast/exercise, or exercise/breakfast. Obviously need a change here, but no idea which way to go.

Have joined Health Walk group, making the Monday sessions, but not Thursday  (transport prob) No other regular exercise atm, but lots of activity.  Housemove planned soon, so lot of gardening, decorating and cleaning.  Not sure this counts as exercise?  Am seeing it as "activity"

edited for spelling


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> lot of gardening, decorating and cleaning. Does this count as excercise?


That definitely counts as exercise - my levels drop lowest when gardening!  I think it's a good idea to exercise after eating - give it a little time to settle, then a bit of exercise increases your body's sensitivity to insulin, so you will get less of a post-meal 'spike'  If you can exercise regularly (a brisk, half-hour walk will do) then your body will naturally improve its insulin-sensitivity levels and improve your overall blood glucose levels  Do things you enjoy so it feels a pleasure, not a chore - you don't have to half-kill yourself in the gym if that's not your thing! :0 Walking, swimming, running - make it part of your daily routine. Perhaps set yourself some goals - not overwhelming ones, like I'll run a marathon in a years's time - something achieveable that you can then build on for further goals


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 1, 2018)

Pushing an electric lawnmower, or repotting, pruning etc, no heavy digging involved.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> That definitely counts as exercise - my levels drop lowest when gardening!  I think it's a good idea to exercise after eating - give it a little time to settle, then a bit of exercise increases your body's sensitivity to insulin, so you will get less of a post-meal 'spike'  If you can exercise regularly (a brisk, half-hour walk will do) then your body will naturally improve its insulin-sensitivity levels and improve your overall blood glucose levels  Do things you enjoy so it feels a pleasure, not a chore - you don't have to half-kill yourself in the gym if that's not your thing! :0 Walking, swimming, running - make it part of your daily routine. Perhaps set yourself some goals - not overwhelming ones, like I'll run a marathon in a years's time - something achieveable that you can then build on for further goals



Everyone's different, eh!

I've tried it both ways, exercise before & after eating. It's works better for me before eating! Try both & see if there's any difference?


----------



## missclb (Oct 1, 2018)

I'd say the answer is 'whenever you feel like it'. It's gonna be good for you whatever time of day it is. Personally I enjoy early morning workouts, it sets me up for the day. And as a T1, my levels are generally stable then – no food or active bolus in my system. My trend is definitely before food though, I've never liked exercising while digesting something. If you get the urge to get moving, then just get moving and enjoy!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 1, 2018)

If you can you do need to push yourself a bit and raise your heart rate e.g. faster walking.  Ambling around is definitely better than sitting down doing nothing but in the grand scheme of things won't do a right lot.  As Northerner says it helps if it's something you enjoy and can incorporate into your lifestyle.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 1, 2018)

missclb said:


> I'd say the answer is 'whenever you feel like it'. It's gonna be good for you whatever time of day it is. Personally I enjoy early morning workouts, it sets me up for the day. And as a T1, my levels are generally stable then – no food or active bolus in my system. My trend is definitely before food though, I've never liked exercising while digesting something. If you get the urge to get moving, then just get moving and enjoy!





Matt Cycle said:


> If you can you do need to push yourself a bit and raise your heart rate e.g. faster walking.  Ambling around is definitely better than sitting down doing nothing but in the grand scheme of things won't do a right lot.  As Northerner says it helps if it's something you enjoy and can incorporate into your lifestyle.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 1, 2018)

Not exactly ambling, trying to do more and faster, today deliberately "forgot" to get millk, so had to go out after dinner.  Made it a  20 min brisk walk with some purpose to it.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 1, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Everyone's different, eh!
> 
> I've tried it both ways, exercise before & after eating. It's works better for me before eating! Try both & see if there's any difference?


Cant tell if there is a difference as not testing.  Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 1, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Cant tell if there is a difference as not testing.  Hope it doesn't come to that.



To be honest, SkinnyLiz, for me testing was a massive assistance to me in gaining control of my diabetes.  Without it, I'd have been working hard, hoping I was doing OK, when I might have been making little difference to my wellbeing.  By testing, I had immediate, real time feedback on my strategy which allowed me to flex and tweak as required.

For me, my most powerful weapon against my diabetes was my diet - what I ate and drank, allied with self testing.

As a believer that I can't outrun a poor diet, exercise was, for me, a bit of the icing on the cake.

I'd urge you consider rethinking your approach to self testing.


----------



## WHT (Oct 14, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Still confused about exercise - I get that more is needed, but when?
> Supposedly my levels will be highest in the morning, at waking, so is leaping out of bed and touching toes etc the way to go?
> Or exercise after meals is best, breakfast first? Surely that will that raise sugar levels further?
> Current routine, wake, make tea, computer for 30-60mins then breakfast/exercise, or exercise/breakfast. Obviously need a change here, but no idea which way to go.
> ...



I go for a bike ride nearly every day apart from when it's poor weather. In addition to this, I've found doing some exercise with the Wii fit game console. Recently got a secondhand Wii balance board and Wii fit game. Covers jogging, hula hooping, ski jump, slalom, yoga, step aerobics. Might sound a bit bizarre as is a game but it is still 'exercising' and without the embarrassment of others watching in the privacy of your own home. The more movement you do the better. Exercise is anything that raises your heartbeat.


----------



## Dave W (Oct 14, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Have joined Health Walk group, making the Monday sessions, but not Thursday  (transport prob) No other regular excercise atm, but lots of activity.  Housemove planned soon, so lot of gardening, decorating and cleaning.  Not sure this counts as excercise?  Am seeing it as "activity"


That "activity" all counts as exercise as opposed to being a couch potato. Every little helps with all sorts of your bodily 'wellbeing'. However there's much truth in the saying - "You can't outrun a bad diet,"
I do a lot of heavy gardening more or less all year round but I also try to fit in some fairly hard (for me at 72) cycle runs every week and I just fit the runs between meals.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 14, 2018)

Anyone use an exercise bike? 
If so are they any good? 
Need to purchase one as this is only exercise I could manage with my problems.


----------



## Dave W (Oct 14, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Anyone use an exercise bike?
> If so are they any good?
> Need to purchase one as this is only exercise I could manage with my problems.


Yes, got one and I use it mainly in winter when weather is too bad for 'real' bike. Tends to be a boring, but I've got it near a window with a great view and listen to the radio while on it which helps keep me entertained. If you get one with a display that records 'miles' etc etc it helps provide you with targets and positve reinforcement for your efforts and to strive to do more.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 14, 2018)

Dave W said:


> That "activity" all counts as exercise as opposed to being a couch potato. Every little helps with all sorts of your bodily 'wellbeing'. However there's much truth in the saying - "You can't outrun a bad diet,"
> I do a lot of heavy gardening more or less all year round but I also try to fit in some fairly hard (for me at 72) cycle runs every week and I just fit the runs between meals.


hi Dave,  thing am finding hardest, is diet seemed more or less ok,  so cant make massive changes.  Have cut carbs, added more protein, slightly more fat, and lot more exercise/ activity.  Looking at buying a bike.  Watch this space


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Oct 14, 2018)

WHT said:


> I go for a bike ride nearly every day apart from when it's poor weather. In addition to this, I've found doing some exercise with the Wii fit game console. Recently got a secondhand Wii balance board and Wii fit game. Covers jogging, hula hooping, ski jump, slalom, yoga, step aerobics. Might sound a bit bizarre as is a game but it is still 'exercising' and without the embarrassment of others watching in the privacy of your own home. The more movement you do the better. Exercise is anything that raises your heartbeat.


Like the idea of privacy while exercising, to the extent that the morning XBX programme is completed before other half gets up.  Now managing 6 or 7 mornings a week and up to level 8.  (target 11) Certainly makes my heart pump by the end.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks Dave W.  Will be investing in a good one I think, not the spinning kind though. 
Will post progress when I get up and running ( in this case indoor cycling).


----------



## grovesy (Oct 15, 2018)

I have one but got mine as Physio suggested following knee replacement. I do twice a day usually don't enjoy despite facing window and telly but I notice the benefit to my knee.


----------



## travellor (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm not entirely sure you can simply say you can't outrun a bad diet, it's a bit like being chased by a bear.
You haven't got to outrun the bear, just outrun at the bloke at the back.

Exercise will build muscle.
Muscle will use glucose.
Using your muscles will decrease insulin resistance.
It's a virtuous circle.

When you do it isn't really important.
The muscles use glucose more effectively for a period ranging from hours to days afterwards.

And don't get hung up on testing.
Any changes you make can take weeks to settle down, so superfluous high or lows at random times can be expected.
Don't chase low readings, you may actually see a rise during exercise, or before, or after, as the body dumps glycogen to cope with it.
That's perfectly normal. 

As to the type of exercise, I like to go to the gym, do a mix of work, and triple my resting heart rate for a period at least.
Slightly higher than recommended, but it seems to work best for me.
I also have an exercise bike that I use when I don't get to the gym.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 15, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Thanks Dave W.  Will be investing in a good one I think, not the spinning kind though.
> Will post progress when I get up and running ( in this case indoor cycling).



I don't use one but if you've got the cash you could try a turbo trainer/smart trainer and link it up with Zwift.  May work with an exercise bike.  Makes indoor pedalling look much more interesting.  I know lots of people who use it.  Here's a video from GCN from last year explaining it and I think Zwift keep issuing updates.


----------



## Si100330 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi I'm pretty new to all this but I've found 30 to 40 mins walking at a reasonable pace helps with my blood glucose readings. I have to force myself as I go out straight from work before I eat. Feel this helps get rid of the days stress as well. I feel more relaxed and if I take my blood readings in the morning it is normally no higher than 5. Im sure exercise of any sort will help but this works for me.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2018)

Well done Si100330.  I know Exercise is good for you. If you sit still long enough you cant move


----------



## Si100330 (Nov 2, 2018)

Cheers HOBIE. Could move much after I started!!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 3, 2018)

Understand walking etc is good for you, have just got a bike and went out for first time in decades on it yesterday. Very scary!  The real difficulty is motivation,  absolutely hate the cold, seem to feel it more than many others. So going for a walk/ride is not an attractive option unless its reasonable weather.  
Also do XBX programme, most days, am now at level 9.  Target level for my age is 11.  Am considering a skipping rope, could that could be indoor exercise?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 3, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Understand walking etc is good for you, have just got a bike and went out for first time in decades on it yesterday. Very scary!  The real difficulty is motivation,  absolutely hate the cold, seem to feel it more than many others. So going for a walk/ride is not an attractive option unless its reasonable weather.
> Also do XBX programme, most days, am now at level 9.  Target level for my age is 11.  Am considering a skipping rope, could that could be indoor exercise?


You have to find an exercise that suits you otherwise you are unlikely to stick with it. I have an exercise bike which I loathe but I got as physio following a knee replacement, I only use it as my knee seems to like it.


----------



## Radders (Nov 3, 2018)

My Fitbit encourages me to do 250 steps each hour and I notice that my levels are lower when I hit that target for 12 hours. I don’t always walk though. My grandson taught me the “floss” and it’s a very efficient way of boosting the heart rate when I’ve no particular place to go!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 5, 2018)

The "floss"  is this a dance move?


----------



## Radders (Nov 6, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> The "floss"  is this a dance move?


Kind of. 





Give it a try: it’s uncannily effective at getting the heart rate up and tightening various muscles around hips, thighs and even arms! Make sure you have room to swing your arms though or it can be painful!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 6, 2018)

maybe need to be alone when trying this


----------



## Radders (Nov 6, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> maybe need to be alone when trying this


Depends if you are bothered about what other people think. My 9 year old grandson’s undisguised admiration at my mastery of this made my day. Apparently various other members of his extended family have tried and failed!


----------



## Speedy36 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi I am only a few weeks into knowing that I have type 2 and have decided to radically change my lifestyle. just started doing the T25 workouts at home and as I have read a few comments on this thread it seems that high intensity training could not be good for me. have I gone about it the wrong way???
TIA


----------



## travellor (Nov 14, 2018)

Certainly worked for me


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 15, 2018)

Radders said:


> My Fitbit encourages me to do 250 steps each hour and I notice that my levels are lower when I hit that target for 12 hours. I don’t always walk though. My grandson taught me the “floss” and it’s a very efficient way of boosting the heart rate when I’ve no particular place to go!


Have just got a *** fit band,  the extreme frustration of trying to set it up has certainly raised both heart rate and blood pressure - but ofc  cant check that as it still isn't allowing me to login.  GRRRrrrrrrr technology


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 21, 2018)

grovesy said:


> You have to find an exercise that suits you otherwise you are unlikely to stick with it. I have an exercise bike which I loathe but I got as physio following a knee replacement, I only use it as my knee seems to like it.


This is interesting, grovesy, as I bought an exercise bike a few years ago. I rarely use it as it seems to make my dodgy knee worse! But as you find it helps, I may give it another try... 

I normally use exercise dvds (did one this morning) but as someone said further up, sometimes exercise makes readings go up, and I certainly find this happens from time to time (like this morning )


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2018)

You can only but try. Mine is upright, some seem to have pedals set forward , that type was not an option for me did not feel comfortable at all.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 21, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Have just got a *** fit band,  the extreme frustration of trying to set it up has certainly raised both heart rate and blood pressure - but ofc  cant check that as it still isn't allowing me to login.  GRRRrrrrrrr technology


Now got it going enought to record steps and calculate heart rate.  Seems it doesnt register all steps. One morning was up at 6.45, and by 9.30 had taken precisely zero steps!  Ok, had been on the laptop, quite a bit, but also up and down stairs at least four times, surely should have been something?


----------



## Radders (Nov 21, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Now got it going enought to record steps and calculate heart rate.  Seems it doesnt register all steps. One morning was up at 6.45, and by 9.30 had taken precisely zero steps!  Ok, had been on the laptop, quite a bit, but also up and down stairs at least four times, surely should have been something?


I find that if I’m carrying  something it doesn’t pick up steps because it relies on you swinging your arms. Walking round the house you don’t always swing them enough. I also found this on a long train journey once: walked from my seat the full length of the train and back before realising that because I was holding on to things I wasn’t registering any steps.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 21, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Well done Si100330.  I know Exercise is good for you. If you sit still long enough you cant move


is this why only clocked up 1258 steps today?


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jan 5, 2019)

Still confused about when would be most beneficial to exercise.  
All you people recommending getting a meter and testing are type1 or type2.  As a prediabetic do I need to go that far?
Confusion leads to inaction, or wavering.  One day this another that.  Not conducive to developing a good habit.
Probably going to try soon-as-i-wake-up. At least its a routine.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2019)

One of my mates (T1 but that's immaterial here) used to set herself a target of climbing the stairs somewhere high.  Not really - just by using her own stairs at home.  So - she'd look up somewhere like the leaning tower of Pisa and wiki or something on the internet would tell her how many steps you had to climb to get to the top.  There are 13 steps on a standard house staircase so divide the LT of P steps by 13 and that's how many times she needed to go up and down her stairs to complete it.  Not all in one go, obviously - just when she had a couple of minutes to spare anytime at home, longer sessions when she had 10 minutes, etc.  To begin with she couldn't do all that many repetitions in one go - but the more she fitted the sessions in, over time she could do more repetitions in the same few minutes.

It formed a regular part - an ongoing thread - in the D&E section of another diabetes forum for a few years.  Once a reasonable number of folk agreeing to do it had completed that one, she'd post a new one to try.  Sadly we'd moved to a bungalow by then so I couldn't join in - and was right miffed cos I hate the cold and wet too, plus walking the streets roundabout our home is exceedingly boring anyway!


----------

